# Maxima meet in the Midwest (Midwest Max Fest '03)



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

To everyone who lives in the midwest:
There will be a maxima meet on October 5th (Sunday) in Fort Wayne, Indiana under the name "Midwest Max-Fest '03". 
The time and location will be specified (it depends greatly on a number of responses). 
You can reply to this post or e-mail me directly at: [email protected]
I hope to see everyone there!
Maciek
:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Indiana...what state is that in?


yes, I know Indiana is a state...
...but I would probably go if it were more in the middle of America...like Missouri.


----------

